# Blackie?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

This was sold to me as a "Black Piranha". But what kind of rhom is it?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is another pic.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a pic of tail.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

perhaps a brandtii? Some one mentioned spilo cf? I hope it ain't something cheap cause it cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

it doesnt have red eyes like a normal rhom........ maybe you got a better deal than what you paid........ still a nice fish


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope not a brantii IMO. I want frank to give his opinion first. Again, like I said before, I may have a new ID for you. I am not pro at ID'ing fish, but this one looks very similar to a fish I see quite often. I think perhaps frank might have some good news for you. What size is this fish?










~Dj


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

it is between four and five inches. Your killing me here... What is your guess, and like i said, i just hope i didn't get ripped on the lfs id as "black piranha"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It has the appearance of S. altuvei, but the spotting is a bit off for the size of the fish. A better flank photo would be best for another look before making the determination of species.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

What is a flank photo?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> It has the appearance of S. altuvei,


 Exactyl what I was thinking also. Just needed Frank to give his opinion. If it does turn out to be an altuevei, it will be much better then a rhom. I have one. Mine is 7 inches. Thats what I was refering to as me seeing a similar fish often. We will see though, please post more pics. Flank is the back half of the fish I believe. You will have to excuse frank, not everyone is a P scientist. Flank = back half.

~Dj


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

Flank = a full side shot

Get a picture that includes head to tail without any angle on the photo if possible.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

here are the best i can do, thank you all too!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

here is the last one...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C'mon guys, it's just an ordinary goldfish









Anyways: that's a fine-looking fish you have there


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like a juvi rohm to me. Although i can see where the shape might be similiar to a spilo CF, the color may not have developed yet.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont think you are going to ever see an S. Brandtii sold as anything else other then that. This is mainly because the area of exportation contains S. Brandtii and does not contain Rhombeus or any other known Serrasalmus for that matter. Although once in a awhile you could get lucky and get an altuvei instead of a rohm.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I think it is a Rhom, Xingu possibly. Some of the other pictures made it appear more compressed, but I think this last one points me to say RHOM. The eyes also appear to be just turning color at this point. He is a bit high backed compared to some smaller rhoms, but I still think that is what you have.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah i could see in a way where it could be identified as spilo cf as here is a pic of my spilo cf, i bought it from nate and this pic is from nates site but the pic does him no justice. I notice a few idd between your fish and mine but either way man nice fish.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

who cares wut it is as long as its agressive. is it?
about the red eyes, he probably didnt develop them yet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how much did u pay for him ?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

He is aggressive when I put in a feeder, other than that he sits in the corner all day. I paid 125 dollars for it.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I originally thought Altuvei. Looks alot like my fish.

~Dj


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

I just came back from Shark Aquarium here in jersey. They had a large tank with atleast 12-15 of a pirahna that looked very very similar to that..they were also labeled "black pirahna" i think they were in the 3" range..but not 100% sure ...but were marked at only 30.00 a piece!!!! (sorry bout that..i just edited this post because i typed 15.00 a piece, they were actually 30)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

George has a strong reputation for bringing in interesting fish. A good deal is a good deal.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah george usually brings in fish so intresting its impossible for a correct id before they leave the door. Most of the altuvei out there have come from him actually, even know he sold them by mistake as diamond rohms. Its like hititng the lotto over there


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

oh..i forgot to add...they are mean suckers tooo. One of the unfortunate slightly smaller pirahna was swimming around with a one inch chunk missing from its rear.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BDKing57 Posted on Jul 5 2003, 04:42 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> yeah george usually brings in fish so intresting its impossible for a correct id before they leave the door. Most of the altuvei out there have come from him actually, even know he sold them by mistake as diamond rohms. Its like hititng the lotto over there.


Poor George







. But tell you what, the fish I have seen from him over the years take my breath away. And he does his best to bring them back alive, even if they are the wrong species------which is to everyone's benefit. I've seen George more right than wrong on his ID's of fishes. But the variety out there in S.A. confuses even the most accurate specialist. So lets applaud him and others that do this for hobbyists interested in piranas and other predatory fishes.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

I HAVE THE EXACT SAME FISH. he was sold to me as a rhom. i got him from piranhabyte. i will post pics of him when i get some. ill try to get some posibly today sometime or tomorrow.


----------

